# Wie werde ich meinen wurm los?



## NazO (7. Januar 2004)

HI,

Ich habe mir einen mIRC eingefange, weiß allerdings nicht wie ich diesen wieder los werde weil ihn kein Virenscanner findet habe es schon mit AntiVir McAfee Norten Anti Virus versucht.

Der Wurm macht sich bemerkbar indem er diese nachtricht AUF KEINEN FALL KLICKEN  http://www.8ung.at/mymtw/qcon.JPG Qcon fucked mymTw! an den Channel schickt.

Wäre froh wenn mir wer sagen könnte wie ich den Wurm beseitigen könnte.

Mfg

NazO


----------



## Konstantin Gross (7. Januar 2004)

Huh? Eigentlich ist mIRC ein Programm um in IRC Channels zu chatten.


----------



## hulmel (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NazO _
> *Wäre froh wenn mir wer sagen könnte wie ich den Wurm beseitigen könnte.*


Wenn Du sicher bist, daß es eine Kompromittierung gegeben hat, dann so.


----------



## NazO (9. Januar 2004)

Entschuldigung aber was ist eine Kompromittierung?

mfg

Nazo


----------



## Tim C. (9. Januar 2004)

von kompromittieren


> kom|pro|mit|tie|ren <V.> bloßstellen, in Verlegenheit bringen [frz. compromettre „bloßstellen, gefährden”; beeinflusst von lat. compromittere „sich auf den Spruch des Schiedsrichters verlassen”]


----------

